# Oral Growth- Possibly Cancerous



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Guys!

My younger brother is home from college on winter break. He noticed a small growth above Casey's incisor tooth. Off to the vet they went. I have yet to see it since my husband and I live about an hour away. Photos to come! My parent's vet thinks it could be two things: Either he chewed something that pierced through the gum causing an infection or 2. oral tumor, which statistically are more often than not, cancer. 

Right now Casey's on antibiotics, hoping that this bump is just an infection. If it doesn't go down in size by the time the antibiotics are finished (10 days), my mom will be scheduling some oral surgery to extract the tooth and remove the tumor. 

Casey is about 11.5 years old and is my heart dog. He was my first dog and really made me fall in love with this breed. It really pains me to think that we may lose him sooner than I ever thought. He is a happy dog that greets me with a huge smile and the nearest toy that he can gift to me. He's special to all of us. I cry at the thought of losing him to cancer! I really have hopes of him geing a 15 year old, gray(er) faced boy someday. So positive thoughts until then! Our family lost our other golden to cancer last December. Cancer=

I'll keep you posted as I know what's going on. 
Send good thoughts Casey's way! 
Any knowledge you have/experience with oral tumors would be great!

Melissa

Casey loves his antler


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to your Cassey..what a good looking boy he is!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is my experience:

My late Great Pyr, Goliath, had his teeth cleaned at about 10 years old. During the surgery, the vet called to say she found something that she was questioning, and wanted an biopsy on it. 

The biopsy came back as "chronic gingivitus". He lived to be 13, which is VERY old for a Great Pyr.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Casey is a very handsome boy. I hope it's nothing but a puncture wound.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Casey is so handsome! Good thoughts and prayers are being sent your way. Please let is know what happens.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Lots of good thoughts being sent your way. He is a beautiful dog, I hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome guy! Praying that it's nothing serious and you have many more years with Casey.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sending good thoughts HARD! 

I had two situations since spring with lumps in the mouth. My young golden, hers was taken out and labs were done. It was an "epilus" no problem. That was right behind her front teeth. 

My Maxine too had one. Hers was on her upper palate, back by her left hind tooth. We never would have found it if she had not gone belly up on us for a tummy rub. I regret to say hers came back bad, osteosarcoma. That was in late June, we lost her in Oct. 

Good for your younger brother getting Casey in right away. I will hope and pray for the best. I love his name too. My first horse's name was Casey! 

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Keep us posted. 

Ann


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the positive stories! It makes me feel better knowing that not everything is a "worst case scenario!"


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Casey is a handsome boy. We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers going out to Casey...I'm going thru the same thing with my Toby right now, too. We're "watching" a growth in his mouth, supposed to recheck it in about 2 more weeks. I *think* it's gotten bigger.
With the photo of Casey, I had to wonder if he punctured his mouth with an antler??


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thoughts and prayers going out to Casey...I'm going thru the same thing with my Toby right now, too. We're "watching" a growth in his mouth, supposed to recheck it in about 2 more weeks. I *think* it's gotten bigger.
> With the photo of Casey, I had to wonder if he punctured his mouth with an antler??


That thought also crossed my mind, he loves to chew. Mostly he isn't a fan of the antler, he will go for the occasional nylabone or marrow bone but de-fuzzing a tennis ball is his activity of choice! lol  I really hope that a puncture wound/infection is the answer. 

I'm so sorry that you're going through the same thing. It's the not knowing that is the worst part. I don't do well with waiting! How old is your Toby?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Melissa. We go back to the vet on Wednesday. 
My Toby will be 12 in two weeks!




CarolinaCasey said:


> That thought also crossed my mind, he loves to chew. Mostly he isn't a fan of the antler, he will go for the occasional nylabone or marrow bone but de-fuzzing a tennis ball is his activity of choice! lol  I really hope that a puncture wound/infection is the answer.
> 
> I'm so sorry that you're going through the same thing. It's the not knowing that is the worst part. I don't do well with waiting! How old is your Toby?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just catching up with stuff here, sorry I missed this thread Carolina and your thread Hotel4Dogs. I just wanted to say I'm sorry you both are going through this. If I can provide any positive encouragement it is I've had 2 goldens with growths in the mouth that turned up benign. I will hope the same for both of you. With our first incident they removed it and a tooth and all was well. The second one didn't require a tooth removal because it was in a different spot in the mouth.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have no experience with this so no advice, but Casey and Toby will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Next vet appointment is Thursday evening. I'll let you know when I do.

Your kind words mean a lot. Hotel4Dogs- please keep us updated on Toby!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have had 2 experiences with "oral" tumors on the same dog. One turned out to be a benign "epulis", which required my 9 y/o Golden boy, Beau, to undergo a partial maxillectomy to remove 2 teeth and a part of the bone. The good thing was it was benign and has shown no regrowth. The problem with an epulis is that if it is not entirely removed it can regrow and even though not cancer can cause chewing problems. Best to have it removed early.
The second tumor was an oral melanoma but this was on his lip more than on his gum. Although oral melanoma can be a very bad problem, Beau's was removed more than a year ago and so far he remains cancer free.
I am hoping for the best diagnosis for your pup!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Update:

Casey went to the Vet on Thursday evening. The more and more the vet looked at it for the 2nd time, the more she began to think that it looked more benign. I guess she described it to my mom like a "cauliflower" growth. (Papilloma Virus?) I'll be visiting Casey tonight so I'll get the whole scoop! The vet will see him for a recheck in April.  Yay!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad you got good news at the vet. Give Casey a big hug when you see him tonight!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Casey is a beautiful boy. Positive thoughts headed his way.
And Toby's way, too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news about his growth.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad to hear the upbeat news for Casey.
I hope you both have a great weekend!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Update:
> 
> Casey went to the Vet on Thursday evening. The more and more the vet looked at it for the 2nd time, the more she began to think that it looked more benign. I guess she described it to my mom like a "cauliflower" growth. (Papilloma Virus?) I'll be visiting Casey tonight so I'll get the whole scoop! The vet will see him for a recheck in April.  Yay!



Sounds like an excellent reason to throw a *PARTY!!* :banana:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that it's only a doggie wart!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news! doing the happy dance for you and Casey!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous news! We'll keep the fingers/paws crossed for another good report in April.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Melissa I am SO happy for you. I hope you gave Casey a HUGE hug for me. I am so glad your worry is not so bad after all. 

Ann


----------

